# Overnight Tuna Trip Oct 5/6 Aboard the Canyon Runner



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Check the link ...I'll let the pics tell the story. Make sure you check all of the pages of the gallery.

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=11410


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nice pics Duke. Looks like you had a great trip. Love to see that blood on the deck. :Looks like the back of my boat after messing with blues all day.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul.....*

Way to hook em up. Great job.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice catch bud! That one guy in the picture
looks like a guy named Merowitz who 
fishes with a lot of the guys from NY that I
know. Glad you had a great trip.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

Henry,

That is Meirowitz. This was an open boat trip all six of us booked individually but when we got to the boat it turns out all but one guy was on Noreast. What a coincidence. There are a couple of posts about the trip including Capt Marks report on the tuna thread in the offshore forum.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Those guys really travel. I will be seeing
SAM843 on Wed. We are both scheduled
for the 10 hour tog trip out of the 
Lewis Fishing Center. I do not really
expect the fish to be feeding all that well
with all the muddy water from the storms,
but you never know till you get out there.
Besides, I am also going to pick up tips
on tog fishing from him anyway.


----------

